# Zephyr Tricycle - information request.



## Tiffan (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi!  Could someone please help me with any information on this tricycle?


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 18, 2015)

Great tricycle! Built by Colson in 1938.


----------

